# Good intro to Van Til



## jwright82 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is a blog with links to a good intro to Van Til' apologetics.
Resources: Erik Wait’s Introduction to Van Tillian Apologetics « The Domain for Truth.
Enjoy!


----------



## jwright82 (Oct 31, 2010)

I haven't read it all, I know I should have, but I assumed there would be nothing objectionable in it.


----------



## Bradwardine (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks for this. I've been interested in Van Til for many years - I first read him as a teenager (Defense of the Faith) and later was involved in hosting a Greg Bahnsen lecture on Christianity and Secular Humanism when he visited Scotland (not too long before his death).


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 26, 2010)

Start here:

*The Bookstore at WSC: Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman by Muether, John R.

http://heidelblog.files.wordpress.c...es-the-life-and-work-of-cornelius-van-til.mp3

http://www.netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/08.04.10jvantil.mp3


----------



## jwright82 (Nov 27, 2010)

R. Scott Clark said:


> Start here:
> 
> *The Bookstore at WSC: Cornelius Van Til: Reformed Apologist and Churchman by Muether, John R.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!

---------- Post added at 09:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:21 AM ----------




Bradwardine said:


> Thanks for this. I've been interested in Van Til for many years - I first read him as a teenager (Defense of the Faith) and later was involved in hosting a Greg Bahnsen lecture on Christianity and Secular Humanism when he visited Scotland (not too long before his death).


 
Yeah funny story I used to be very critical of Van Til back in the day. It used to bother me to no end that when I would quote Van Til to people all I would get was "no, no, no he didn't believe that look at what he said over here", but all that proved was that he was inconsistant. But since than I have come to regard Van Til as perhaps the greatest christian thinker ever, he has become the greatest influence on my philosophical development. So now as a Van Tillian I have vowed never to just say that phrase that was all to often repeated to me and have sought to explain what he meant to admires and critics alike. This site looked like a good intro, so I though tit might be beneificial to anyone.

---------- Post added at 09:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 AM ----------

In fact looking at it again he seems to be following a general Bahnsen type aproech.


----------



## Hippo (Dec 7, 2010)

Westminster Theological Seminary has done a marvelous job in putting lectures online through the iTunes U service (where they are freely available to download) which includes a series of 28 Lectures by Van Til of about an hour each, it is an easy way to engage with Van Til in a way that makes both his own works and other people studies of his work come to life. He really was a funny guy. I listened to the series on my daily commute and it was very rewarding, if slightly above my level at times.

I also really enjoyed the series by Carl Truman on the Medieval Church from the same source, fascinating and rewarding stuff.


----------

